# After my E3 visa is terminated ...



## banchong (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi guys,

quick run down:

- Living and working in Las Vegas on a valid E3 working visa
- Going to be putting in my notice soon to quit my job and return to Australia

Basically, my best friend is coming to the US for his bachelor party. I am planning to have my last day at my job as the day before he arrives, then I was going to travel around with him and some other friends for a few weeks before leaving the country permanently.

I'm aware that from the date of termination of employment, I have to be out of the country within 10 days. The trip I am hoping to do is going to go for about 14-15 days.

How can I get around this ? Would it be as simple as, once my employment is cancelled, and in the 10 day period before I have to leave the US, apply for an ESTA, go down to Tijuana and walk out of the country and then back in with the ESTA which gives me another 90 days ?

Any other thoughts/suggestions ? Thanks !


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There is no way around. Intercontinental border crossings are not considered for ESTA purposes. You can always fly home and then try to reenter.
Can you negotiate some unpaid time off with your employer?


----------

